# Gunman loose in Newcastle



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG! BBC News - Gateshead double shooting suspect 'shot police officer'


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

It's been all over the news since yesterday .... Hope they find him quick !!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Not anther one


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd never heard of any of it until my mum rang me from the car asking me about it. I had no idea. It's scary because the police officer was shot minutes from my sister's boyfriends house. Luckily we are a little further out, about 10-15 minutes from there but who knows. Lots of armed police out and many people told to stay indoors, I heard sirens in the village a bit earlier! Then again, Northumbria police base is visible from my village


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't go outside your house & keep all windows and doors locked


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> I wouldn't go outside your house & keep all windows and doors locked


Hehe not planning on leaving!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Hehe not planning on leaving!


always in Northumberland


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> always in Northumberland


Eh? I don't get that


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gosh hope they catch him soon and that all your family and friends are safe!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Gosh hope they catch him soon and that all your family and friends are safe!


Same, I've read that there is lots of armed police officers out...I'd be surprised if he hasn't topped himself by now. I certainly don't want Newcastle to turn out like Whitehaven :frown:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Police are trying to make contact with him - highly doubt he'll give himself in !!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> Police are trying to make contact with him - highly doubt he'll give himself in !!


Yeah I read that, no I don't think he'll give himself in but they did mention his kids...still. I'm very sceptical.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bloody hell on... hope they catch him ... stay in doors like the others have said and stay safe


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

All these shootings seem to be up north, what gives?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope the woman and the officer make a full recovery and this scum bag is caught


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> All these shootings seem to be up north, what gives?


Is that meant to be an offence to the North? :laugh:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Is that meant to be an offence to the North?


No, just not many tradgic happenings have occured down south where I live


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> No, just not many tradgic happenings have occured down south where I live


Ah, maybe we've just got a bunch of pyschos up here


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> No, just not many tradgic happenings have occured down south where I live


I live in the south and in the last week alone in my area a 23 year old woman was murdered in a house fire started by a 16 and a 17 year old.

A man stabbed his wife to death and then jumped in front of a train

and bloke got stabbed last night too.

It's just not made the national news.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> I live in the south and in the last week alone in my area a 23 year old woman was murdered in a house fire started by a 16 and a 17 year old.
> 
> A man stabbed his wife to death and then jumped in front of a train
> 
> ...


TBH I don't watch the news at all so what I do hear is national and widespread, like the Cumbria shootings and this one, which both happened in a space of 3 months


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Also there was that shooting spree in Hungerford ... Far far worse then Cumbria and Newcastle !!


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

i drove past the crime scene earlier today :|

scary!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Ah, maybe we've just got a bunch of pyschos up here


Sorry I didn't mean to make it sound like that! I've been watching too much Frankie Boyle x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

becca&jack said:


> i drove past the crime scene earlier today :|
> 
> scary!


Which one? Where the policeman was shot near McDonalds and Jolleys or where the couple were shot? :frown:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> No, just not many tradgic happenings have occured down south where I live


Lets not knock it eh :scared:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nothing much like this ever happens up North...not in Cumbria anyway...Derick Bird was a one off i do hope... Whitehaven is a very safe place to live to be honest compared to a lot of other places...

Hope they find him soon

juliex


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

The national news is in my village


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Which one? Where the policeman was shot near McDonalds and Jolleys or where the couple were shot? :frown:


the policeman 

got sent home from work today aswell because he's in rothbury and its all barracaded and my boss lives there and her daughter is at school there!:scared:

He sent a message to the police saying the public are safe but im still scared!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

God people living in Rothebury must be petrified. Really hope they find him ASAP, ( BEFORE HE DOES any more damage)

if i lived in the area i wouldn't be able to sleep at night ! :scared:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope they find him!!

He wrote a letter saying the public are safe which tbh I think is probably true, people like that get so focused on their target (which seems to be the police officers) that nothing else matters to them, i'm sure his bullets are too important for him to waste on those who arent in his line of fire, so to speak.

I'm surprised he hasn't been found yet, these things are usually over and done with within a few hours, he's really giving them the runaround 

I hope he's found alive so that he can face his punishment instead of taking the cowards way out.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Radio 4 earlier had an interview with a newsagent who was told by police to shut his shop, he had 10 customers in there at the time, they weren't allowed to leave.

Prayers that they find him with no more loss of life


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Am i right in saying he is after police because he's girlfriend/ex had told him she was going out with a copper from Northumerland? If this is the case i would say she has alot to answer for..Not that i am saying what he intends to do is right.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Radio 4 earlier had an interview with a newsagent who was told by police to shut his shop, he had 10 customers in there at the time, they weren't allowed to leave.
> 
> Prayers that they find him with no more loss of life


Schools were closed down ! kids & teachers locked inside. Entire place went into lockdown - damn scary


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

willa said:


> Schools were closed down ! kids & teachers locked inside. Entire place went into lockdown - damn scary


I heard that a school was allowed to send home their kids  Have no idea the size of the area involved.

Is it still in lockdown? Been on here all evening not seen telly, heard the radio when I went to collect ds from tennis.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> I heard that a school was allowed to send home their kids  Have no idea the size of the area involved.
> 
> Is it still in lockdown? Been on here all evening not seen telly, heard the radio when I went to collect ds from tennis.


i don't know how people in that area will sleep tonight ...


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

On our local radio station they have closed the town of Rothbury. No one is aloowed in or out. He shot and killed his exes partner, shot and injured her and shot and injured a police officer. The local police keep making pleas for him to give himself up and to end this peacefully.
I just feel for the people in that area. I live about half an hour away from there and it is scary to think that someone is out there doing this.
http://www.realradionortheast.co.uk/news-sport/


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

The term ' at large ' gives me the shivers ..


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

This will come as a shock to the families of the victims of last month's Cumbria shootings. This time, there's a domaneering, vain nutcase with a history of violence strutting about with a gun. Even more worrying is the fact that he has managed to obtain a firearm just a few days after being released from prison.

The bit where it is said he would rather go out in a blaze of gunfire speaks volumes in itself. Clearly this is a man who has watched too many cowboy movies and blames his mistakes and problems on everyone apart from himself.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> The bit where it is said he would rather go out in a blaze of gunfire speaks volumes in itself. Clearly this is a man who has watched too many cowboy movies and blames his mistakes and problems on everyone apart from himself.


Yea someone even commented about that as well in the news earlier saying exactly that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Cazza1974 said:


> Yea someone even commented about that as well in the news earlier saying exactly that.


Another commented that we need not be concerned about protecting ourselves against terrorists, when we can't even protect ourselves from eachother. I quite agree with this person in many respects.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

The latest news this morning, is that he is still at large. The area where they are searching is mainly countryside, with many places to hide. He could escape into the Cheviot hills from there.
All schools in the area are open, there will still be a large police presence in Rothbury.
There are now Firearms officers from 6 Police forces around the country here in Northumberland. Yesterday it was claimed he stole money from a Chip Shop that is 2 miles from my home. This has still to be clarified!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> This will come as a shock to the families of the victims of last month's Cumbria shootings. This time, there's a domaneering, vain nutcase with a history of violence strutting about with a gun. Even more worrying is the fact that he has managed to obtain a firearm just a few days after being released from prison.
> 
> The bit where it is said he would rather go out in a blaze of gunfire speaks volumes in itself. Clearly this is a man who has watched too many cowboy movies and blames his mistakes and problems on everyone apart from himself.


I believe his anger is aimed at the police force and not the public.Apparently he stated in his letter it was the police that need to fear him and not the public.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Whats the latest on the local news? did'nt get in till late last night & tried to ring my parents no answer & nothing today  they are in Longframlington but cant mem if they said they were going up to scotland for the weekend


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Latest News:

BBC News - Hunt intensifies for suspected gunman Raoul Moat

My thoughts go out to everyone in the area. I hope they stay safe!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Phoenix&Charlie'sMum :thumbup: I did'nt think of looking on the bbc


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> I believe his anger is aimed at the police force and not the public.Apparently he stated in his letter it was the police that need to fear him and not the public.


That's what i read yesterday.. I'm glad I don't work up theer  Can't imagine what they are feeling when they put on their uniforms everyday, must be dammed scary for them


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

There has now been a reward issued for his whereabouts. And another plea has been made by his ex partner.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Police have found His tent with certain belongings in it, including a letter

Where the hell is he, i reckon he's long gone by now


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just spoke to my dad they been out galavanting  parents they are a worry


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Just spoke to my dad they been out galavanting  parents they are a worry


Do they live near?

I would go mad at them if they do!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes just up the road in Longframlinton my mum had been to town so let her off but dad had been checking on his bee's on the moors :scared: he said he was looking for the reward money  his not safe to be let out without a responsible adult these days


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Yes just up the road in Longframlinton my mum had been to town so let her off but dad had been checking on his bee's on the moors :scared: he said he was looking for the reward money  his not safe to be let out without a responsible adult these days


Yikes he's brave. Imagine if h encountered this Gunman !!:scared:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

When cops offer a reward it means they're lost.If his car was untaxed they would have got him by now.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They've relaxed the 2 mile zone of exclusion zone around Rothbury. The only reason that ANYONE in Ponteland can think of is that he is not there. None of us think he has EVER been in Rothbury. The majority of people in Ponteland too think that the two so-called hostages drove the car around Birtley, Denton and now they've taken it as far away as possible but still staying in Northumberland and they've left things around for police to find. Really don't think he's there, don't think he has ever been but...we'll see. What worries me is that he could potentially be gaining more force (ammunition, resting up) etc if he wasn't in Rothbury. Why don't the police get fingerprints from the car AND the tent. Might make sense.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

The police are acting rather slowly, and if you ask me, the car was parked as a decoy so this Moat could leg it. They've had one or two opportunities to catch him or ambush him, and they've missed them. :frown2:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> The police are acting rather slowly, and if you ask me, the car was parked as a decoy so this Moat could leg it. They've had one or two opportunities to catch him or ambush him, and they've missed them. :frown2:


Definitely...and my mum and I are sure there is going to be some heavy prices to pay in the police force :frown:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Do we really need to see all this on the t.v it doesnt benefit anyone really the only thing ime afraid it could do is give ideas to some idiots in around the country, set a trend i dont think this will be the last a second incident i think there will be more.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Definitely...and my mum and I are sure there is going to be some heavy prices to pay in the police force :frown:


I'm actually really worried he is nowhere near Newcastle and has gone elsewhere. Where I live is a bit out in the wilderness etc and I'm such a chicken, I'm not walking Rupert anywhere except into town from now until they find him, I'm such a wimp 

When I was little we'd go exploring round the fields and find belongings of people who had obviously set up camp for a while then moved on un noticed on private land etc. We once had someone caught and arrested who had been hiding out here for over two months after having escaped from a prison further down south, was meant to be in prison for a 'very serious crime'. So many places to hide around here that I just wont walk in our usual ones on my own til they find him.

Sounds crazy but I just don't dare, we have some bad people around here as it is that I never like going on my own anyway, hence sticking to town for now..!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Do we really need to see all this on the t.v it doesnt benefit anyone really the only thing ime afraid it could do is give ideas to some idiots in around the country, set a trend i dont think this will be the last a second incident i think there will be more.


*I understand where your coming from,but had it not been on the television about the car the police wouldn't have found it as quick as they did.It was a member of the public that reported seeing the car.*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I'm actually really worried he is nowhere near Newcastle and has gone elsewhere. Where I live is a bit out in the wilderness etc and I'm such a chicken, I'm not walking Rupert anywhere except into town from now until they find him, I'm such a wimp
> 
> When I was little we'd go exploring round the fields and find belongings of people who had obviously set up camp for a while then moved on un noticed on private land etc. We once had someone caught and arrested who had been hiding out here for over two months after having escaped from a prison further down south, was meant to be in prison for a 'very serious crime'. So many places to hide around here that I just wont walk in our usual ones on my own til they find him.
> 
> Sounds crazy but I just don't dare, we have some bad people around here as it is that I never like going on my own anyway, hence sticking to town for now..!


Sorry but I did have to laugh lol. He's declared war on *Northumria Police*...I know you're being safe but really, you're miles away. I just wish that he was found, it's stressful and scary up here. Even the teachers at school kept telling us what was the latest!



JANICE199 said:


> *I understand where your coming from,but had it not been on the television about the car the police wouldn't have found it as quick as they did.It was a member of the public that reported seeing the car.*


It was a photographer, who thought the car looked unusual to the common cars in Rothbury so he memorised the plate and only when he was on his way home did he realise and he flagged down a police car.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Sorry but I did have to laugh lol. He's declared war on *Northumria Police*...I know you're being safe but really, you're miles away. I just wish that he was found, it's stressful and scary up here. Even the teachers at school kept telling us what was the latest!


To be fair there are a *lot* of places I hate walking round here on my own anyway 'cos lots of local open prisons have days out round here and I know of two paedophiles and one murderer within 20 miles who have been given a new identity (maxine carr was here for a while til she got rumbled). This is just enough to make me think argh so many scarey people I'm not going to bother going to the proper out of the way walks for a while!

Tbh part of me is glad we are moving somewhere a bit busier just because I feel safer with more people about. Some of the walks we go on you don't see a single person or car and there are no houses for a 10 mile radius etc, I don't like going them places on my own :laugh:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> To be fair there are a *lot* of places I hate walking round here on my own anyway 'cos lots of local open prisons have days out round here and I know of two paedophiles and one murderer within 20 miles who have been given a new identity (maxine carr was here for a while til she got rumbled). This is just enough to make me think argh so many scarey people I'm not going to bother going to the proper out of the way walks for a while!
> 
> Tbh part of me is glad we are moving somewhere a bit busier just because I feel safer with more people about. Some of the walks we go on you don't see a single person or car and there are no houses for a 10 mile radius etc, I don't like going them places on my own :laugh:


You're very similar to me then, I always believe that someone is following me and will kill me/kidnap me or do something horrible  anyway, bit off track!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I really can't believe he was in that Tent - coz why did he leave it for someone to find ...God knows but i rekon someone else set it up as a ploy to distact the police & he is infact miles away
and again why would he leave his car to be seen ? ...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Yikes he's brave. Imagine if h encountered this Gunman !!:scared:


That's not what I called him


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> That's not what I called him


Lol, i can imagine what u called him


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> I really can't believe he was in that Tent - coz why did he leave it for someone to find ...God knows but i rekon someone else set it up as a ploy to distact the police & he is infact miles away
> and again why would he leave his car to be seen ? ...


Exactly, can't believe the police aren't thinking more logically. They're taking anything they can find because they're lost. It's kind of obvious, especially with the 10,000 reward they've put up! I don't even think they've done fingerprint tests on the car, letters or tent :frown:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

willa said:


> I really can't believe he was in that Tent - coz why did he leave it for someone to find ...God knows but i rekon someone else set it up as a ploy to distact the police & he is infact miles away
> and again why would he leave his car to be seen ? ...


*Was it his car or had he borrowed it from a friend? This guy is a very troubled man.*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Was it his car or had he borrowed it from a friend? This guy is a very troubled man.*


We don't even know if it was 'his', it was just the car that he was suspected to be using.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Lord Lucan borrowed a mates car...they never ever found him...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Police could always be using 10K reward as a cover for him to think aha they have no idea where I am when they do but want to detract his attention a little. Or are they not that smart?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Was it his car or had he borrowed it from a friend? This guy is a very troubled man.*


I actually have no idea ! Don't even know why the Police think this car is involved ... Have they actually seen him driving it ?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Police could always be using 10K reward as a cover for him to think aha they have no idea where I am when they do but want to detract his attention a little. Or are they not that smart?


I wouldn't think so highly of Northumbria


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

This guy hasn't been picked up, yet he looks like a brick ****house.
He's either lucky...or more likely having been in the nick...somebody's given him a safe address.
He had a long time to think about this while he was inside...two of his cronies have been nicked already for helping him.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

willa said:


> I actually have no idea ! Don't even know why the Police think this car is involved ... Have they actually seen him driving it ?


*They gave out the reg. for this car on sunday i believe,and i'm 99% sure they said it was borrowed.I feel so sorry for ALL involved in this case.imo This guy has been pushed over the edge.*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

The police if they had any sense could have him by now. He called at a friends house in Kenton to borrow a mobile phone on Saturday and told the friend what he had done. The friend contacted the police and they visited the house. He came back on Monday and gave the friend the letter for the police and called at fish shop later that evening. WHY were the police not watching this house. Only know this cos an employee of my Mums is friendly with Moats friends daughter.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Imo he's long gone


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> The police if they had any sense could have him by now. He called at a friends house in Kenton to borrow a mobile phone on Saturday and told the friend what he had done. The friend contacted the police and they visited the house. He came back on Monday and gave the friend the letter for the police and called at fish shop later that evening. WHY were the police not watching this house. Only know this cos an employee of my Mums is friendly with Moats friends daughter.


Not everything is done overtly..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't belive they still haven't found him! Makes you wonder if they ever will!

I reckon he's got a fair old network of people helping him, otherwise i just don't think he would have managed for as long as he has done. He's got to be playing some sort of game with the police with the car & tent & all the letters.

Oh well, im not letting it get to me... the chances of him jumping out of a bush at any of us are slim to none  :thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopefully the stress of the chase and the steroid abuse will catch up with him and he'll have a cardiac arrest if the police can't arrest him first


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I doubt they will ever find him 
He's probably being kept hidden safe in a house


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm terrified now that he's made a threat to the public too and 8 police cars and an ambulance went at blinding speeds through the village tonight! And they've got some officers at Otterburn now as well as Rothbury...coming back into the city now!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Try not to worry Im sure they will catch the muppet soon


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

'Mad Axeman' Mitchell was successfully hidden by the Krays many moons ago,despite a huge manhunt.
Until he became a pain in the a*** then they killed him themselves.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Try not to worry Im sure they will catch the muppet soon


Yeah I'm hoping, it's just so scary with it being here in the local area! Two of my friends said they were waiting for a bus on Monday in the village and one of them went "Phwoar look at the guns on him" but the other didn't say anything because they knew it was Raoul LOL. I'm not too sure whether to believe them because he'd be stupid to come to Ponteland but then again he's stupid isn't he? 


poohdog said:


> 'Mad Axeman' Mitchell was successfully hidden by the Krays many moons ago,despite a huge manhunt.
> Until he became a pain in the a*** then they killed him themselves.


LOL!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Had to laugh at the meeting on the TV when one guy said "it seems your net keeps expanding" :lol: & that police cheif woman said yesterday that they were leaving stones unturned  it dosent fill you with confidance :frown: my mum & dad better keep there dam door locked they are hopeless :frown: good job Tess (BC) has some sence


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Had to laugh at the meeting on the TV when one guy said "it seems your net keeps expanding" :lol: & that police cheif woman said yesterday that they were leaving stones unturned  it dosent fill you with confidance :frown: my mum & dad better keep there dam door locked they are hopeless :frown: good job Tess (BC) has some sence


Yeah well Sue Sims makes me laugh, it's her hair and the make-up on her eyes :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

yea she put the fear of god in me :lol: if they dont catch him soon I'l lend them Holly when we are over she's great at sniffing out trash


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Let's hope the keyed up police 'marksmen' don't shoot the wrong bloke.If I was a muscle bound health freak living up that neck of the woods I'd only leave the house wearing a burkha.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Let's hope the keyed up police 'marksmen' don't shoot the wrong bloke.If I was a muscle bound health freak living up that neck of the woods I'd only leave the house wearing a burkha.


Hoping so much, would cause so much hassle for Northumbria again...!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Yeah I'm hoping, it's just so scary with it being here in the local area! *Two of my friends said they were waiting for a bus on Monday in the village and one of them went "Phwoar look at the guns on him" but the other didn't say anything because they knew it was Raoul* LOL. I'm not too sure whether to believe them because he'd be stupid to come to Ponteland but then again he's stupid isn't he?
> 
> LOL!


Sorry but i highly doubt that ! lol. IF it was Raoul why didn't they call the police or something . Also i don't think Raoul would walk around the village waiting to be caught - LOL


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> Sorry but i highly doubt that ! lol. IF it was Raoul why didn't they call the police or something . Also i don't think Raoul would walk around the village waiting to be caught - LOL


Yeah I know I laughed when they told me, :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

He's been found !!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> He's been found !!!!


says they are negotiating with him, he has a gun to his head..


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

So intense here! Have been hearing so many police cars zooming off from the HQ!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> says they are negotiating with him, he has a gun to his head..


Yeah but he's been found :thumbup::thumbup:
I don't give a toss if he shoots himself


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> So intense here! Have been hearing so many police cars zooming off from the HQ!


I'm so relieved for you he's been found !!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

willa said:


> Yeah but he's been found :thumbup::thumbup:
> I don't give a toss if he shoots himself


I sincerley hope he doesnt take his own life. He doesn't deserve the easy way out, he deserves to rot in jail.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> I'm so relieved for you he's been found !!


Believe me we are all relieved LOL. I actually don't want him to kill himself, I actually don't think he will though because he's said he wants to die by cop suicide or whatever.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Yeah but he's been found :thumbup::thumbup:
> I don't give a toss if he shoots himself


MY god, put BBC news on, that woman has been raking the attention for the lst ten mins


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> MY god, put BBC news on, that woman has been raking the attention for the lst ten mins


What woman ? lol. Sky News is mucyh better 

Although i live hours away i'm *so *pleased he's been found.

I bet all the elderly are so relieved he's been caught


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, this is the first I knew of it!

Thanks for that, we've put the news on!

I hope he doesn't kill himself, if he's been man enough to play all these games and play the 'on the run criminal' game then he should be man enough to face his punishment.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> wow, this is the first I knew of it!
> 
> Thanks for that, we've put the news on!
> 
> I hope he doesn't kill himself, if he's been man enough to play all these games and play the 'on the run criminal' game then he should be man enough to face his punishment.


He wants the police to kill him, wouldn't be surprised if it ended in a showdown...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hope its sorted soon...with no casulties


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> What woman ? lol. Sky News is mucyh better
> 
> Although i live hours away i'm *so *pleased he's been found.
> 
> I bet all the elderly are so relieved he's been caught


she ran down the road to the press screaming cos her mom can't come out her house, as soon as she was surrounded by the press, she instantly calmed down and called her mother so she could relay it all to the press  she has her mother on loudspeak


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> she ran down the road to the press screaming cos her mom can't come out her house, as soon as she was surrounded by the press, she instantly calmed down and called her mother so she could relay it all to the press  she has her mother on loudspeak


:lol: Sky News is much better.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: Sky News is much better.


we flicked over! I bet this will go on for hours...


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> we flicked over! I bet this will go on for hours...


It probably will if I'm honest


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol BBC news are rubbish. 1 broadcaster is talking to another on a mobile phone, who can see what's going on


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

willa said:


> Lol BBC news are rubbish. 1 broadcaster is talking to another on a mobile phone, who can see what's going on


That is terrible!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Talk about scraping the barrel!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

He's sitting outside near an elderly persons house - how ****** terrifying for her !. She's been locked in her house with a police officer


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> He's sitting outside near an elderly persons house - how ****** terrifying for her !. She's been locked in her house with a police officer


she is probably in the safest place to be fair


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

He's still holding out...be dark soon...the cops won't like that.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

poohdog said:


> He's still holding out...be dark soon...the cops won't like that.


I'd turn it over but I can't find the Raoul Moat


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

poohdog said:


> He's still holding out...be dark soon...the cops won't like that.


Apparently he's wearing all black - so when it's gets dark he'll be hard to see !


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Apparently he's wearing all black - so when it's gets dark he'll be hard to see !


They are about 20feet from him!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Why dont they just shoot him and be done with it, if they dont catch him tonight he will shoot someone else, and he is armed right?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Why dont they just shoot him and be done with it, if they dont catch him tonight he will shoot someone else, and he is armed right?


They can't just shoot him. And I don't think he is escaping, he is just wasting time, he will leave either in a police van or private ambulance


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

What they waiting for xmas...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The cops will take their time...they've got all the time in the world now.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'd turn it over but I can't find the Raoul Moat


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Those Police are *so* brave - any time Raoul could shoot at them !


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Those Police are *so* brave - any time Raoul could shoot at them !


He would get taken out before he had the chance too


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> He would get taken out before he had the chance too


Hopefully ...

ITV news are talking to a couple who found him by the river - jessuz how terrifying :scared:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

wow...feeding him now.Do you think he will give up tonight or tomoz?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

willa said:


> Hopefully ...
> 
> ITV news are talking to a couple who found him by the river - jessuz how terrifying :scared:


Why is it deep? :confused1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Gazza is there now...claiming to be his mate...according to sky news


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Gazza is there now...claiming to be his mate...according to sky news


Was it me or did he sound off his face?!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Was it me or did he sound off his face?!


totally of his face...very sad......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul Gascoigne.... what an idiot lol

Ant and Dec will be turning up next

he's the last thing the police need at the moment!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> *Paul Gascoigne.... what an idiot *lol
> 
> Ant and Dec will be turning up next
> 
> he's the last thing the police need at the moment!


Why is he there ?! What did he do ? :confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

willa said:


> Why is he there ?! What did he do ? :confused1:


He turned up to the police cordon drunk as a skunk claiming to be Raoul Moats mate LOL


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

hes pissed he doesnt kno himself pmsl.... just wants to get in with the spot light.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> hes pissed he doesnt kno himself pmsl.... just wants to get in with the spot light.


I hope he didn't drive there :scared:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Blair's a peace negotiator...wish he'd turn up and get wasted...bit of justice for all the deaths he's caused.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> hes pissed he doesnt kno himself pmsl.... just wants to get in with the spot light.


when it's over, I bet the ex comes out and gets her 15mins in any magazine she can


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

if the police have him standing there with a gun to his neck why the hell dont they shoot his arms so he cant shoot any gun and what i have just read hes been given food and water wtf he lost all human rights when he killed some one let the git starve


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

owner2be said:


> if the police have him standing there with a gun to his neck why the hell dont they shoot his arms so he cant shoot any gun and what i have just read hes been given food and water wtf he lost all human rights when he killed some one let the git starve


Yeah totally agree. Why the hell are they feeding him ?! He's a murderer :confused1: he desefves to die - not be fed


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

wish i was a armed cop there id shoot him and say sorry guv fell asleep waiting


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> if the police have him standing there with a gun to his neck why the hell dont they shoot his arms so he cant shoot any gun and what i have just read hes been given food and water wtf he lost all human rights when he killed some one let the git starve


but to be fair, they have to do what he asks to an extent otherwise he could end up shooting at the police or killing himself, which isn't the ideal outcome.

it's easy to say 'why dont they just do this or that' but the police are absoloute experts at this kinda thing.

My dad is a police officer and has just left to do a nightshift and as much as I sometimes dont get on with him, if it was some criminals lunch or my dads life, i'd rather the criminal filled his face


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

yooman rights chaps...yooman rights.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

poohdog said:


> yooman rights chaps...yooman rights.


he lost them when he took the other persons life!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

owner2be said:


> if the police have him standing there with a gun to his neck why the hell dont they shoot his arms so he cant shoot any gun and what i have just read hes been given food and water wtf he lost all human rights when he killed some one let the git starve





willa said:


> Yeah totally agree. Why the hell are they feeding him ?! He's a murderer :confused1: he desefves to die - not be fed


Dammit your right!! they have been wasting three hours and they could have just done this! Best give em a call and let them know!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> but to be fair, they have to do what he asks to an extent otherwise he could end up shooting at the police or killing himself, which isn't the ideal outcome.
> 
> it's easy to say 'why dont they just do this or that' but the police are absoloute experts at this kinda thing.
> 
> My dad is a police officer and has just left to do a nightshift and as much as I sometimes dont get on with him, if it was some criminals lunch or my dads life, i'd rather the criminal filled his face


to be honest if he comes out alive hes going to be using all your tax to keep him in a nice cushy little cell fed 3 times a day and tv on demand i say take his lif as he obviously has no regards for any one elses he lost all rights the moment he pulled the trigger on inocent people


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

owner2be said:


> he lost them when he took the other persons life!


Not in this stupid country he didn't


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> to be honest if he comes out alive hes going to be using all your tax to keep him in a nice cushy little cell fed 3 times a day and tv on demand i say take his lif as he obviously has no regards for any one elses he lost all rights the moment he pulled the trigger on inocent people


Maybe so but those police officers at the scene also have a right to be alive and if that means giving him a bit of food then fair do's.

And i'm a student, I don't pay tax


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

owner2be said:


> if the police have him standing there with a gun to his neck why the hell dont they shoot his arms so he cant shoot any gun and what i have just read hes been given food and water wtf he lost all human rights when he killed some one let the git starve


Exactly. Rep for that:thumbup: What a joke. I bet he's loving all the attention.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe so but those police officers at the scene also have a right to be alive and if that means giving him a bit of food then fair do's.
> 
> And i'm a student, I don't pay tax


well 1 shot will save all of us that are tax payers a hell of a lot of cash from waisted police time and all police can walk away unharmed he has a shot gun with minimal range as where police have a sniper rifle take him out from a distance and that way also protect the public around them


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I honestly don't see why everyone is making such a big deal of the fact he got a bit of food... unless of course they took your dinner to give to him, then i'd probably be annoyed too.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I honestly don't see why everyone is making such a big deal of the fact he got a bit of food... unless of course they took your dinner to give to him, then i'd probably be annoyed too.


because they see it as being so black and white?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

owner2be said:


> well 1 bullet in his head will save all of us that are tax payers a hell of a lot of cash from waisted police time and all police can walk away unharmed he has a shot gun with minimal range as where police have a sniper rifle take him out from a distance and that way also protect the public around them


*Posts have been removed on other threads where people felt far less harmful comments were made.....Suggesting a bullet to someone's head is clearly not acceptable on this forum? *


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

no annoyed that some one that has killed is demanding stuff he should not be allowed it simple he is in no place to barter with the law next thing you know plead insanity and out in 5-10 years sorry but thats bollex


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> well 1 bullet in his head will save all of us that are tax payers a hell of a lot of cash from waisted police time and all police can walk away unharmed he has a shot gun with minimal range as where police have a sniper rifle take him out from a distance and that way also protect the public around them


Well they aren't gonna shoot him unless they need to, so I don't see why we're even having this debate because if shooting him outright was the right and best thing to do, then they'd have done it 3 hours ago. I'm sure none of those officers particularly want to be sat there in that situation, i'm sure they'd much rather be at home with their families and i'm sure there's plenty of them dying to shoot him but they are just not allowed to do it. If they shot him, i'm sure there'd be plenty of people whinging saying it was uncalled for and that he didn't put them at a direct threat so they had no reason to shoot him.

Can't do right for doing wrong.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

well if the police didnt want to shoot the guns they shouldnt sign up for that job


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Well they aren't gonna shoot him unless they need to, so I don't see why we're even having this debate because if shooting him outright was the right and best thing to do, then they'd have done it 3 hours ago. I'm sure none of those officers particularly want to be sat there in that situation, i'm sure they'd much rather be at home with their families and i'm sure there's plenty of them dying to shoot him but they are just not allowed to do it. If they shot him, i'm sure there'd be plenty of people whinging saying it was uncalled for and that he didn't put them at a direct threat so they had no reason to shoot him.
> 
> Can't do right for doing wrong.


here here, suddenly everyone is an expert on a situation they don't fully understand and whatever action the police take, there is always the 'haters' there to claim it was wrong


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> well if the police didnt want to shoot the guns they shouldnt sign up for that job


I'm not saying they didn't want to, i'm saying they're not allowed to in the current situation.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> but to be fair, they have to do what he asks to an extent otherwise he could end up shooting at the police or killing himself, which isn't the ideal outcome.
> 
> it's easy to say 'why dont they just do this or that' but the police are absoloute experts at this kinda thing.
> 
> My dad is a police officer and has just left to do a nightshift and as much as I sometimes dont get on with him, if it was some criminals lunch or my dads life, i'd rather the criminal filled his face


With all those police (trained to fire a gun) against one criminal surely one of them is capable of firing a bullet or two- one for each arm and not missing If not maybe they need to go back to gun school. Its just the stupid human rights rules that say they can't do that. I don't believe that murders should be entitled to human rights.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> With all those police (trained to fire a gun) against one criminal surely one of them is capable of firing a bullet or two- one for each arm and not missing If not maybe they need to go back to gun school. Its just the stupid human rights rules that say they can't do that. I don't believe that murders should be entitled to human rights.


they can. They are just not allowed!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> With all those police (trained to fire a gun) against one criminal surely one of them is capable of firing a bullet or two- one for each arm and not missing If not maybe they need to go back to gun school. Its just the stupid human rights rules that say they can't do that. I don't believe that murders should be entitled to human rights.


Yes of course they're capable of shooting him in the arms but they aren't gonna do it.

I also don't believe criminals should have human rights but in THIS SITUATION (where the suspect is armed and could shoot at the police had they not done what he said) then all i'm saying is that i'd rather the police gave him some food than gave the life of an officer.

Can you imagine the outcry if he demanded food, they didn't give it him and a policeman was shot dead as a direct result?


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

reason 1 he shot and killed a officer of the law
reason 2 he shot his ex gf and her partner 
reason 3 hes wakling around in a public place armed and verry dangerous 

the police have crack shot police men trained for situations like this all it takes is 1 shot in each arm so he is unable to use his weapon and by keeping him alive.
so there problem solved hes alive but unable to hurt any one again


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

owner2be said:


> reason 1 he shot and killed a officer of the law
> reason 2 he shot his ex gf and her partner
> reason 3 hes wakling around in a public place armed and verry dangerous
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

OH just had a good idea. Why didn't they put sedatives in the food or water they gave him:thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I didn't hink the Police are allowed to fire unless they are under threat - such as Raoul pointing gun at them ...

anyway however it ends, i really pray that no Police get injured or worse ..


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

ye i have some sleeping pills id donate dont work on me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Paul Gascoigne? Gazza?
you're joking.......... or not....
YouTube - Gazza 'knows' Raoul Moat


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> reason 1 he shot and killed a officer of the law
> reason 2 he shot his ex gf and her partner
> reason 3 hes wakling around in a public place armed and verry dangerous
> 
> ...


1) he didn't kill the police officer, he killed the ex-girlfriend's partner
2) he's not walking around a public place any more - they've got him almost completely contained
3) he won't be alive for long cos chances are he will bleed to death seeing as he has two gunshot wounds in his arms

if he tries to run, i'm sure the snipers will fire and he will be dead and gone but until then, the officers at the scene have NO authority to shoot to kill.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

gazza has given him a phone chicken clothes and a can of beer wtf
this whole operation has cost around 3 million :scared:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

owner2be said:


> gazza has given him a phone chicken clothes and a can of beer wtf
> this whole operation has cost around 3 million :scared:


Do you honestly think they passed all that on?


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> 1) he didn't kill the police officer, he killed the ex-girlfriend's partner
> 2) he's not walking around a public place any more - they've got him almost completely contained
> 3) he won't be alive for long cos chances are he will bleed to death seeing as he has two gunshot wounds in his arms
> 
> if he tries to run, i'm sure the snipers will fire and he will be dead and gone but until then, the officers at the scene have NO authority to shoot to kill.


ok got them mixed up but all the same he killed and he was walking around for 10 days and its unlikley he will bleed to death as he has no gunshot wounds


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

whats the difference between raul moat and ashley cole?

















moat is still messing around in a gordie bush


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

owner2be said:


> whats the difference between raul moat and ashley cole?
> 
> Moat is still messing around in a gordie bush :d:d:d:d


::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> and its unlikley he will bleed to death as he has no gunshot wounds


I thought that would confuse you  I was referring to this which you wrote just minutes ago:



owner2be said:


> takes is 1 shot in each arm so he is unable to use his weapon and by keeping him alive. so there problem solved hes alive but unable to hurt any one again


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I thought that would confuse you  I was referring to this which you wrote just minutes ago:


but if he was shot in the arms he would have droped his wepon and been in custody


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> but if he was shot in the arms he would have droped his wepon and been in custody


he'd have dropped his weapon and probably died before he got to custody, so it's not a 'happy medium' way of dealing with it.

I'm quite sure the police know what they're doing and are doing the right thing.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> he'd have dropped his weapon and probably died before he got to custody, so it's not a 'happy medium' way of dealing with it.
> 
> I'm quite sure the police know what they're doing and are doing the right thing.


how would he have died he would have been treated for his wounds while in custody?


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

they should fire a shot of tear gas in that would do it theyre quick enough to use it on people protesting let alone a murderer


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> ::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> how would he have died he would have been treated for his wounds while in custody?


Because im sure someone shot in both arms would lose a lot of blood very quickly and so would be likely to die quickly. Maybe they'd be able to treat him, maybe not. Nobody can say for sure. It's not gonna happen anyway.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

owner2be said:


> they should fire a shot of tear gas in that would do it theyre quick enough to use it on people protesting let alone a murderer


Hmmm I dunno. Have you ever had a whiff of teargas? It's not an immediate effect and first you start coughing and your eyes water..... long enough to start firing off if you had a loaded gun and enough intent.... whether shooting yourself or others. Instant knock-out it isn't!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hmmm I dunno. Have you ever had a whiff of teargas? It's not an immediate effect and first you start coughing and your eyes water..... long enough to start firing off if you had a loaded gun and enough intent.... whether shooting yourself or others. Instant knock-out it isn't!


it is also not always effective, especially on those who have taken drugs, more so steroids


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ah well, im off to bed safe in the knowledge that Raoul Moat isn't gonna jump out of my wardrobe and that the police are doing the RIGHT thing :thumbsup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

How will they know for sure its him? Could he not easily have got someone who looks like him through his contacts to pretend so that he can get further away? Sorry if it's been asked but just popped into my head!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

lol night


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> How will they know for sure its him? Could he not easily have got someone who looks like him through his contacts to pretend so that he can get further away? Sorry if it's been asked but just popped into my head!


i dont think any one in theyre right mind would try to inpercinate him what if the cops did shoot him lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> How will they know for sure its him? Could he not easily have got someone who looks like him through his contacts to pretend so that he can get further away? Sorry if it's been asked but just popped into my head!


They are only about 20 feet from him


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

owner2be said:


> i dont think any one in theyre right mind would try to inpercinate him what if the cops did shoot him lol


These days... Nothing would suprise me!



Tink82 said:


> They are only about 20 feet from him


But what if they just look like him? I always look into things far too much


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> These days... Nothing would suprise me!
> 
> But what if they just look like him? I always look into things far too much


lol.....seriously, that's not gonna happen is it?! he has found someone that looks like him to risk being shot? they are also talking with him..


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> lol.....seriously, that's not gonna happen is it?! he has found someone that looks like him to risk being shot? they are also talking with him..


Hmm guess so but you just never know. Any story like this on the news I always start to think stuff about it. Too much CSI etc I think!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Hmm guess so but you just never know. Any story like this on the news I always start to think stuff about it. Too much CSI etc I think!


I think so  It's nothing like CSI or the Bill I promise!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Raoul Moat: Sky Sources Says He Is Dead After Shooting Himself Following Stand-Off With Police | UK News | Sky News

The 37-year-old was pronounced dead on arrival at Newcastle General Hospital.
He shot himself around 1.10am after a tense stand-off with police in Rothbury.
No officers have been injured in the incident.

what i just read, feel sorry for his little girl who will at some point find out all about this  and for the victims of course


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Raoul Moat: Sky Sources Says He Is Dead After Shooting Himself Following Stand-Off With Police | UK News | Sky News
> 
> The 37-year-old was pronounced dead on arrival at Newcastle General Hospital.
> He shot himself around 1.10am after a tense stand-off with police in Rothbury.
> ...


*That is a shame....I was hoping this would end with no more people hurt not even him. When the news first broke they said there was a shot or shots. There was also alot of shouting from the police before he was shot...so no idea what that was all about. *


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That is a shame....I was hoping this would end with no more people hurt not even him. When the news first broke they said there was a shot or shots. There was also alot of shouting from the police before he was shot...so no idea what that was all about.


There was never going to be an easy way out of this without any more deaths. Someone that desperate is never going to surrender to jail... it would have been suicide or shot by police. And if the police had shot him, it could have encouraged others in the future to try "suicide by cop" as happens in other countries.

Makes me think..... Bearing in mind firearms incidents like this are fairly rare here, and our police don't carry guns.... do you think they handled it well, or not, given the outcome? What were the real alternatives?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh dear! I feel for his family, thank goodness he was caught, I didn't think it would end well. His poor daughter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

You have to question 'should' he have been released from prison.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I think that Chief Constable Sue Sim was brilliant when she was in Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just watched the news and i can't help but feel for this guy.I honestly wish he could have been taken alive.How sad.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just watched the news and i can't help but feel for this guy.I honestly wish he could have been taken alive.How sad.*


He was a murderer of an innocent bloke who spent time in prison for violence to his daughter it was the best ending...and the cheapest for the taxpayer.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

poohdog said:


> He was a murderer of an innocent bloke who spent time in prison for violence to his daughter it was the best ending...and the cheapest for the taxpayer.


No great loss to society


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Personally I cannot understand the amount of public sympathy for this murderer.

My Son in Law knew the guy who he first shot, he told me quite grapically how he was murdered in cold blood! And how when he first shot his ex wife he had reduced the cartridge hereby almost guaranteeing that her shooting were not fatal! No such mercy was shown to his rival! It was a cool, calculated murderous act of revenge!

I hold firmly to my beliefs guys! An eye for an eye!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Personally I cannot understand the amount of public sympathy for this murderer.
> 
> My Son in Law knew the guy who he first shot, he told me quite grapically how he was murdered in cold blood! And how when he first shot his ex wife he had reduced the cartridge hereby almost guaranteeing that her shooting were not fatal! No such mercy was shown to his rival! It was a cool, calculated murderous act of revenge!
> 
> I hold firmly to my beliefs guys! An eye for an eye!


*For me there is no doubt this guy was not in a normal state of mind.Lets not forget it was down to his ex. that he threatend the police in the 1st place,by telling him her new boyfriend was a copper.I do not agree with what he did,but i sure as hell can understand why he did it.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *For me there is no doubt this guy was not in a normal state of mind.Lets not forget it was down to his ex. that he threatend the police in the 1st place,by telling him her new boyfriend was a copper.I do not agree with what he did,but i sure as hell can understand why he did it.*


Think he maybe needed councelling Jan to cope with his anger prior to being realeased, the very least they should have done would to have tagged him , bearing in mind that he was making these threats several months prior to being released.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think he maybe needed councelling Jan to cope with his anger prior to being realeased, the very least they should have done would to have tagged him , bearing in mind that he was making these threats several months prior to being released.


*I have to agree with you there DT. Perhaps they shouldn't be so quick to turn prisoners out.Having said that i don't think having him tagged would have helped in this sittuation.*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I for one am just glad I am safe again and free to walk in the fields again without worrying about coming across Raoul!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Well I for one am just glad I am safe again and free to walk in the fields again without worrying about coming across Raoul!


A feeling echoed by the people in Cumbria after the other week I would have thought.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

From the Telegraph and Tmes - " *at about 1.15am, with heavy rain pouring down, officers apparently attempted to wrestle Moat to the ground.

It was at this point the 17-stone steroid addict shot himself*.

I'm sorry but why the hell did they do that ?! espc that with Moat being armed. If they had just carried on talking maybe they would have got Moat alive.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

willa said:


> From the Telegraph and Tmes - " *at about 1.15am, with heavy rain pouring down, officers apparently attempted to wrestle Moat to the ground.
> 
> It was at this point the 17-stone steroid addict shot himself*.
> 
> I'm sorry but why the hell did they do that ?! espc that with Moat being armed. If they had just carried on talking maybe they would have got Moat alive.


I am sure they know what they were doing. Well, I would hope. Wonder how his ex girlfriend must be feeling now. Lies are the work of the devil, or something....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I am sure they know what they were doing. Well, I would hope. Wonder how his ex girlfriend must be feeling now. Lies are the work of the devil, or something....


I feel desperately sorry for his family - can't imagine how they are feeling. Don't forget he has a young daughter


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

willa said:


> I feel desperately sorry for his family - can't imagine how they are feeling. Don't forget he has a young daughter


As I, and many more do for his first victems family.

When you play with guns someone gets hurt!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> No great loss to society


I fell for his relatives and the womans fella's family etc..

But seriously do we want to be paying for someone like that for the rest of their lives, as they live it cushy in prison??


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

All I can add is I never did believe in Capitol Punishment, but saying that I knew if it were ever my own family that was a victim of Murder I would. I have the greatest sympathy for the family of the Murdered man I know all too well what journey they are on. I also have sympathy for the murderers family and friends cause who in their right mind would condone his actions.

Why on Earth did they let him out knowing he still had problems? Where are our mental health professionals why didn't the jail arrange mental health care this could have been all avoided that is what makes me sad. With the right help this man may not have become a murderer.....Jill


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol Sky News still have this as breaking news 
Now they are banging on about the Police fireing Tazers and proably casuing Moat to flinch with pain & pull trigger by mistake ...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

willa said:


> Lol Sky News still have this as breaking news
> Now they are banging on about the Police fireing Tazers and proably casuing Moat to flinch with pain & pull trigger by mistake ...


News flash: KEEP UP, SKY!:laugh:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> All I can add is I never did believe in Capitol Punishment, but saying that I knew if it were ever my own family that was a victim of Murder I would. I have the greatest sympathy for the family of the Murdered man I know all too well what journey they are on. I also have sympathy for the murderers family and friends cause who in their right mind would condone his actions.
> 
> Why on Earth did they let him out knowing he still had problems? Where are our mental health professionals why didn't the jail arrange mental health care this could have been all avoided that is what makes me sad. With the right help this man may not have become a murderer.....Jill


*Once again Jill the system let those in need down.
I'd like to know why there are conflicting stories about how his life ended.First it was said,"shot" fired,then "shots",also a leading police firearms expert said a tazzer (sp) would not be used in these circumstances,because of the danger to Moat and the police.Now its saying a tazzer was used.*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

^^ 2 Tasers were used ..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Once again Jill the system let those in need down.
> I'd like to know why there are conflicting stories about how his life ended.First it was said,"shot" fired,then "shots",also a leading police firearms expert said a tazzer (sp) would not be used in these circumstances,because of the danger to Moat and the police.Now its saying a tazzer was used.*





willa said:


> ^^ 2 Tasers were used ..


*Yep...two tasers by two seperate police officers.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't really care how he died, at least we don't have to pay for a trail or have to pay to keep him in prison.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The police were onto a loser from the start, whatever they did was going to be wrong


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The police were onto a loser from the start, whatever they did was going to be wrong


couldn't agree more


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

* I've seen more sympathy on here for a dead gold fish than has been shown for this man.Perhaps some should try and just imagin what it must feel like to be pushed to the limit.*


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The police were onto a loser from the start, whatever they did was going to be wrong


It's the same in alot of situations I guess. They do one thing they are wrong.. they do the other and are still in the wrong. Today while in the shop alot of people talking about it and I would say 90% were happy with the outcome because their cash isn't being used to keep another waste of space alive!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * I've seen more sympathy on here for a dead gold fish than has been shown for this man.Perhaps some should try and just imagin what it must feel like to be pushed to the limit.*


I don't agree with what he did at all & don't like seeing innocent people dragged into it (his kids & the guy who got killed) but I do feel from what I've read that the girlfriend was playing games with him & he was a ticking timebomb.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I sympathise with all but his ex. He had mental health issues which in this country doesnt get you very far or the correct help and she pushed him and goaded him. I do wonder what she is thinking now. 

as for gazza!!! wtf was that all about??? 

Such a shame it ended the way it did but he was obviously a tortured soul.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * I've seen more sympathy on here for a dead gold fish than has been shown for this man.Perhaps some should try and just imagin what it must feel like to be pushed to the limit.*


People get pushed to the limit every day they don't go on killing sprees though.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I sympathise with all but his ex. He had mental health issues which in this country doesnt get you very far or the correct help and she pushed him and goaded him. I do wonder what she is thinking now.
> *
> as for gazza!!! wtf was that all about???*
> 
> Such a shame it ended the way it did but he was obviously a tortured soul.


I'd hazard a guess at publicity


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> People get pushed to the limit every day they don't go on killing sprees though.


*Everyone is different,this guy was not in his right frame of mind,that is a fact.Do you not think he has been let down by our system? The guy needed help and didn't get it.He stated he would kill more police,but did he? No..and i don't believe he would have,no more than i believe how he died.*


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't agree with what he did at all & don't like seeing innocent people dragged into it (his kids & the guy who got killed) but I do feel from what I've read that the girlfriend was playing games with him & he was a ticking timebomb.


Yes, and when you hear about his childhood,his mother not wanting him so being raised by grandparents and his father abandoning him must all play a part in his state of mind.
I also heard that when his mother was asked to appeal to him this week her reply was 'he would be better off dead'.

He must have felt let down by the people closest to him,although i guess many other people have similair upbringings and don't behave this way so maybe it's wrong to feel some sympathy for him,but i do


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Yes, and when you hear about his childhood,his mother not wanting him so being raised by grandparents and his father abandoning him must all play a part in his state of mind.
> I also heard that when his mother was asked to appeal to him this week her reply was 'he would be better off dead'.
> 
> He must have felt let down by the people closest to him,although i guess many other people have similair upbringings and don't behave this way so maybe it's wrong to feel some sympathy for him,but i do


I didn't at the start but there seems to be so much more to it than just a man running amok.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> * I've seen more sympathy on here for a dead gold fish than has been shown for this man.Perhaps some should try and just imagin what it must feel like to be pushed to the limit.*


Hi,

I agree Janice! although I do not agree with his actions,I do feel this was a very tormented guy who was pushed to the very limit. I cannot believe he was released with these feelings going round in his head. His ex was really stupid to make up such lies about her new boyfriend and I hope she feels guilty that her lies have resulted in this. I feel so sorry for the family of the guy that died,it was so unecessary.

I think someone must have known how tortured this man was! he has obviously had these feelings in him for a long time and has time to plan his revenge. Its not always black and white why people kill,I do not condone it but do feel that we do not know the full story here and should have some sympathy for him. There is always a reason why people go off the rails like this and he leaves behind a little girl who will one day find out the truth about how her father died and that her bitch of a mother lied and brought these events to a head!

Izzie


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree Janice! although I do not agree with his actions,I do feel this was a very tormented guy who was pushed to the very limit. I cannot believe he was released with these feelings going round in his head. His ex was really stupid to make up such lies about her new boyfriend and I hope she feels guilty that her lies have resulted in this. I feel so sorry for the family of the guy that died,it was so unecessary.
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't care how bad this guy's mental health was. Some people go through horrendous experiences and suffer worse mental health issues, yet they do not go on to do what Raoul Moat did. He still had the freedom of choice to do what he did. Many of people struggling with irrational thought processes still do not make the choices that he did and so I wont feel particularly sympathetic.

Its a loss of life which should not have happened but I believe for some people you just cannot save them and I don't think he could be saved by anyone, no matter what. Too little too late for him IMO. He needed help in younger years but I don't think you can expect everyone else to help people (like the health service etc). As sad as it is a lot of the time we have to do these things for ourselves because with mental health the options available are still rather limited. Its a sad fact but true, I don't think there could have been a different outcome, I think this was always going to be for this chap.

I think its a shame etc but he still chose his actions over the last week.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like he was a ticking time bomb, mental health issues + steriods = severe voilent tendancies, paranoia, list is endless.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*Can't have helped that the guy felt he had no-one that cared about him. His uncle phoned the police to ask if he could go down to try to get him to hand himself in. The police just told the uncle they would call back but never did. Maybe if they had allowed the uncle to go to him, he might still be alive.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> * I've seen more sympathy on here for a dead gold fish than has been shown for this man.Perhaps some should try and just imagin what it must feel like to be pushed to the limit.*


It depends how you think someone has been pushed to the limit.. Some people do it to themselves.. think they own a person, think that the person can't have a life with out them or they threaten to kill them..Threaten to beat up or kill anyone seen with them... What kind of life was his ex girlfriend leading.. He has used pure bullying methods..... And i seriously dont believe these are mental health issues I believe he was a bully and didn't get his own way so took it to the next level..
An Attention seeker, Who seriously doesn't deserve my time or anyone elses...

Sorry Janice I feel for his family the people who he has hurt the people who have to live with his actions for the rest of their lives... These are the people with life sentences.. He has escaped...

He murdered someone threatened other peoples lifes and injured a police officer....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I know what Roaul did was wrong in shooting the policeman, but a lot of blame can be laid on his ex girlfriend, she had sent him letters winding him up. As free spirit rightly says he felt like no one cared, his own mother said he would be better off dead etc. I feel for his friends and family, I think all letters should be read by police now that get sent to prison.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

There are a lot of comments on here straight out of the papers...many of these will be journalists attempts to make a sensationalist story rather than fact.
The truth will more likely be told during the inquest.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Everyone is different,this guy was not in his right frame of mind,that is a fact.Do you not think he has been let down by our system? The guy needed help and didn't get it.He stated he would kill more police,but did he? No..and i don't believe he would have,no more than i believe how he died.*


Maybe he was let down by the care system or maybe as I believe, he was a manipulating thug who chose to take drugs and spend his time planing his crimes and could of handed himself in at any time and ended it peacefully. The trouble with this country is nobody can just be bad anymore without the bleeding hearts making excuses for them.. Turn our HM Hotels back into prisons for punishment like they are supposed to be with minimal living standads. Use the £31,000 of tax per prisoner per year that decent people pay for something worth while like hollidays for terminally ill children who deserve a bit more then life dealt them.
As uncle Ted says I don't like repeat offenders I like dead offenders but I can't say that because "maybe he had a bad childhood"
If that makes me a heartless b4st4ard I really don't care and wont lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Maybe he was let down by the care system or maybe as I believe, he was a manipulating thug who chose to take drugs and spend his time planing his crimes and could of handed himself in at any time and ended it peacefully. The trouble with this country is nobody can just be bad anymore without the bleeding hearts making excuses for them.. Turn our HM Hotels back into prisons for punishment like they are supposed to be with minimal living standads. Use the £31,000 of tax per prisoner per year that decent people pay for something worth while like hollidays for terminally ill children who deserve a bit more then life dealt them.
> As uncle Ted says I don't like repeat offenders I like dead offenders but I can't say that because "maybe he had a bad childhood"
> If that makes me a heartless b4st4ard I really don't care and wont lose too much sleep over it.


*From what i've heard a lot of people thought he was a very nice "gentleman".
As some of you on here might know i have said many times i do not agree with the soft approach we have in this country,especialy in our prisons which are more like holiday camps.But in this case i do feel that this guy felt helpless and cornerd.Once again,i am not condoning what he has done,but i can understand his actions.*


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Any chance we could let a bit of this sympathy spill over for the victims? I expect they felt a bit cornered too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Any chance we could let a bit of this sympathy spill over for the victims? I expect they felt a bit cornered too.


*I feel sorry for the 2 guys that were involved,but the blame for that is down to his ex.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont think any of us know what really went on.... So I stand by what I previously said.. 

The only ones being punished are the people he has left behind and hurt... They are the ones with the life sentences..


And as for him being a very nice gentleman, I have a mate who works on the peado wing in prison, And all those peado's are very nice gentlemen... My mate always says this and you wouldn't believe what these men have done to nice people...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Fred West was a gentleman and his post mortem showed he received a brain injury as a child, should we have sympathy for him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Fred West was a gentleman and his post mortem showed he received a brain injury as a child, should we have sympathy for him


* Sorry but i dont see the comparison..But everyone is entitles to their oppion.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I feel sorry for the 2 guys that were involved,but the blame for that is down to his ex.*


So she is to blame for moving on with her life after he was sent down for assult (which I'm pretty sure was on one of his own children)?

People get their hearts broken everyday, they don't go around blowing other peoples heads off for it.. sorry, you cannot justify his actions in anyway..

The papers are full of **** anyway, if anyone was watching BBC news live at the time they would have seen this


> Ben Storey saw the police operation as he cycled across a bridge near the area of the river known as The Steppies.
> 
> The 19-year-old said: "There were about 10 armed officers and they all had their guns pointed at one man."


The reporter then said to him 'so you saw the man?' to which he replied 'no, I couldn't see the man. but they had guns'

They pick and chose what they print to churn out their own biased pap


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> So she is to blame for moving on with her life after he was sent down for assult (which I'm pretty sure was on one of his own children)?
> 
> People get their hearts broken everyday, they don't go around blowing other peoples heads off for it.. sorry, you cannot justify his actions in anyway..
> 
> ...


*Yes i agree people do get their hearts broken everyday,but the fact is some people minds are more fragile than others.
As for the way the police acted in the final stages of this, i'm not the only one questioning their behaviour.No matter what he did wrong he was still entitled to be dealt with within the law..As i said earlier a poice firearms expert had said prior to this mans death, using a taser would NOT be a good thing as Moat had the shotgun pointing at himself,and using a taser would have put him and the police at risk.Now we hear 2 tasers where used.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes i agree people do get their hearts broken everyday,but the fact is some people minds are more fragile than others.
> As for the way the police acted in the final stages of this, i'm not the only one questioning their behaviour.No matter what he did wrong he was still entitled to be dealt with within the law..As i said earlier a poice firearms expert had said prior to this mans death, using a taser would NOT be a good thing as Moat had the shotgun pointing at himself,and using a taser would have put him and the police at risk.Now we hear 2 tasers where used.*


again, don't listen to the press!! wait for the real verdict.. there are so many 'what if's' flying around. it's going to happen, they will always find fault with the police (especially the BBC) I read somewhere that they tasered him to stop him shooting himself. It's different with each paper..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Tink82 said:



again, don't listen to the press!! wait for the real verdict.. there are so many 'what if's' flying around. it's going to happen, they will always find fault with the police (especially the BBC) I read somewhere that they tasered him to stop him shooting himself. It's different with each paper..

Click to expand...

Sorry but this isn't from the press its from the police.
BBC News - Northumbria Police: Gunman Raoul Moat shot himself

She says in this clip about the taser being used.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Sorry but this isn't from the press its from the police.
> BBC News - Northumbria Police: Gunman Raoul Moat shot himself
> ...


A taser? not two?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Why give the police tasers in the first place if they are going to be criticised for using them?? 

This was a very dangerous man that the police were dealing with... They should be able to use the equipment given to them as they see fit. Blaming the police is easy to do, if we were out there doing their very difficult job, which sometimes means thinking on your feet, making difficult decisions, could we really say we'd do things differently? 

It's a tragic incident that is going to impact on the families left behind one way or another


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

This guy was lucky with the press crawling all over the place...the cops at least tried to use non lethal tactics to sort him out.

That poor Brazilian the other year wasn't so lucky, and he was innocent...wasted by a 'marksman' from a distance of 9 inches.The cops lied through their teeth over that saying they shouted "Armed police" when countless witnesses said they didn't...plus 'missing' :confused1: video tapes.

This killer made his own choices.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Why give the police tasers in the first place if they are going to be criticised for using them??
> 
> This was a very dangerous man that the police were dealing with... They should be able to use the equipment given to them as they see fit. Blaming the police is easy to do, if we were out there doing their very difficult job, which sometimes means thinking on your feet, making difficult decisions, could we really say we'd do things differently?
> 
> It's a tragic incident that is going to impact on the families left behind one way or another


*Some police have guns but i would like to think they would not use them willy nilly.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some police have guns but i would like to think they would not use them willy nilly.*


We don't use tasers willy nilly either? I have seen one used once for our safety and everyone around us as they guy had hep c and was bitting and spitting blood in our faces..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The police always seem to get some blame after things like this has happened..as they did when it happened here in Whitehaven last month...i also do not believe everything that is said in the press.. a lot of them are just parasites


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if the police will take domestic violence cases more seriously now.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I wonder if the police will take domestic violence cases more seriously now.


According to the press with the cut backs...there will only be ten cops left...and they will be protecting Blair the warmonger


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

poohdog said:


> According to the press with the cut backs...there will only be ten cops left...and they will be protecting Blair the warmonger


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> I wonder if the police will take domestic violence cases more seriously now.


*I doubt that very much.There's no money to gain from it,much better for them catching drivers.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> The police always seem to get some blame after things like this has happened..as they did when it happened here in Whitehaven last month...i also do not believe everything that is said in the press.. a lot of them are just parasites


It really annoys me that the police are always in the wrong, they do a fantastic job,ok make mistakes from time to time, dont we all? they put their lives on the line everyday and what for, to see the bloody scum out there walk free, get their hands slapped or at its worse a nice few months holiday courtesy of HRH.

This episode was a very dangerous situation and the police acted how it was thought right at the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> It really annoys me that the police are always in the wrong, they do a fantastic job,ok make mistakes from time to time, dont we all? they put their lives on the line everyday and what for, to see the bloody scum out there walk free, get their hands slapped or at its worse a nice few months holiday courtesy of HRH.
> 
> This episode was a very dangerous situation and the police acted how it was thought right at the time.


Totally agree. In this type of situation they will always be in the wrong in the eyes of the media. Must be such a depressingly thankless job for people trying to protect the public


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Perhaps if we didn't have so many bent coppers in our society today people would trust them.I can remember when people had a high regard for the police force,i wonder what happend.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps if we didn't have so many bent coppers in our society today people would trust them.I can remember when people had a high regard for the police force,i wonder what happend.*


Lets hope that you don't need the aid of a policeman soon then


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps if we didn't have so many bent coppers in our society today people would trust them.I can remember when people had a high regard for the police force,i wonder what happend.*


Dont let the minority ruin the reputation of the many...

In the same way not all coppers are bent, not all teenagers are thugs, not all bull breeds are dangerous and not all muslims are terrorists. Despite what the Daily mail may lead us to believe.

Bent coppers aren't a recent development, but the majority of those in the force are genuinely there with the aim to do good. And I honestly believe that.

The inquest will tell us exactly what happened with Moat, who authorised what actions and what other options were available.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Lets hope that you don't need the aid of a policeman soon then


*:lol: Why's that then,are you saying they aren't worth calling,or i'm paying for a service that isn't what it claims to be?*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol: Why's that then,are you saying they aren't worth calling,or i'm paying for a service that isn't what it claims to be?*


No that was in response to the sweeping statement you made.... Meaning if you think they are all bent then you won't want the services of one will you


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> No that was in response to the sweeping statement you made.... Meaning if you think they are all bent then you won't want the services of one will you


*I didn't say all coppers are bent.But i know from personal experience they will stick together even when they are in the wrong.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I didn't say all coppers are bent.But i know from personal experience they will stick together even when they are in the wrong.*


Oh goodness me!!! I made a generalisation!!! can't be doing that now can we :arf:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> I wonder if the police will take domestic violence cases more seriously now.


EXACTLY!!!!!! In my experience they try and stay well away from this and seriously they dont want to get involved.. And Im talking from first hand experience! And have an ex who threatens if I get with anyone they will get what is coming...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!! In my experience they try and stay well away from this and seriously they dont want to get involved.. And Im talking from first hand experience! And have an ex who threatens if I get with anyone they will get what is coming...


surely with such a threat they should take action, or do they say they cant do anything untill it happens.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


MissShelley said:



Oh goodness me!!! I made a generalisation!!! can't be doing that now can we :arf: 

Click to expand...

No! you made a statement,one which i didn't make.



momentofmadness said:



EXACTLY!!!!!! In my experience they try and stay well away from this and seriously they dont want to get involved.. And Im talking from first hand experience! And have an ex who threatens if I get with anyone they will get what is coming...

Click to expand...

I've been there too albeit many years ago,and the police are no better now than they were back then where DV is concernd.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I didn't say all coppers are bent.But i know from personal experience they will stick together even when they are in the wrong.*


Course they will stick together... Especially in times like these when they have the bloodhounds of the press trying to make them look like twisted idiots...Ready to shoot anyone down who isn't really threatening the life of fellow officers and threatening the lifes of joe public.... No single em out easier to make em weak and use less...


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Haven't bothered to read all of these, but the last few seem to be slagging off the police. The police are damned if they do and damned if they don't. The police work to the LAWS dictated by GOVERNMENT who are put in power by the people. If they did things the ways the vigilantes would like, things would get thrown out due to the SOLICITORS who use the LAW to get their clients off. People are claiming this guy is a legend and that his ex had it coming to her- that is just sick. The police do the best they can with what they have. How many of you would put your lives on the line everyday to protect a bunch of ignorant and thankless people??

And, on a slightly different note, if one of your colleagues was under attack, would you not stick together? you say the police protect each other, but why not? i know that i would try to help my colleagues whilst making an informed decision about what they were accused of (and lets face it, 9 times out of 10 its people hating the police).


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> surely with such a threat they should take action, or do they say they cant do anything untill it happens.


I have been into all this once on here when I had a small blow out... They take ages to turn up then dont want to press charges...

But it doesn't make me loose faith in them in other areas... Our local pub is vacant at mo.. i heard lads smashing windows.. I called them.. the police were there while I was still on the phone to 999.. had the dogs out aswell..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I have been into all this once on here when I had a small blow out... They take ages to turn up then dont want to press charges...
> 
> But it doesn't make me loose faith in them in other areas... Our local pub is vacant at mo.. i heard lads smashing windows.. I called them.. the police were there while I was still on the phone to 999.. had the dogs out aswell..


thats good, i guess its all the human rights etx, they cant do much untill things happen really.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Haven't bothered to read all of these, but the last few seem to be slagging off the police. The police are damned if they do and damned if they don't. The police work to the LAWS dictated by GOVERNMENT who are put in power by the people. If they did things the ways the vigilantes would like, things would get thrown out due to the SOLICITORS who use the LAW to get their clients off. People are claiming this guy is a legend and that his ex had it coming to her- that is just sick. The police do the best they can with what they have. How many of you would put your lives on the line everyday to protect a bunch of ignorant and thankless people??
> 
> And, on a slightly different note, if one of your colleagues was under attack, would you not stick together? you say the police protect each other, but why not? i know that i would try to help my colleagues whilst making an informed decision about what they were accused of (and lets face it, 9 times out of 10 its people hating the police).


And they say the prison system let him down.. lets not forget he was no saint.. cause he had already been in prison.

He chose his own path!

Not the prison service not his ex girlfriend or his family.. he chose it just like he made all the other decisions in his life..... now if he was such a nice bloke why the hell had he just been released..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> No! you made a statement,one which i didn't make.
> 
> *


Well just goes to show how much notice I actually took of your posts then doesn't it :thumbup:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> And they say the prison system let him down.. lets not forget he was no saint.. cause he had already been in prison.
> 
> He chose his own path!
> 
> Not the prison service not his ex girlfriend or his family.. he chose it just like he made all the other decisions in his life..... now if he was such a nice bloke why the hell had he just been released..


Unfortunately once you have done your time they cant keep you any longer. It also doesnt help that the prisons are over crowded, people dont take responsibility for their actions (or those of their children). The courts dont seem to give punishments relevant to the crime / person (and you cant blame the police for that) and so it seems that the criminal is given priority over the victim. Raoul Moat deserved everything that happened to him. As you said, the only victims are those he shot. We all have things happen in our lives, and you are the only who can chose how it affects you and your life. I really have no sympathy for him, or his family who are now coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Unfortunately once you have done your time they cant keep you any longer. It also doesnt help that the prisons are over crowded, people dont take responsibility for their actions (or those of their children). The courts dont seem to give punishments relevant to the crime / person (and you cant blame the police for that) and so it seems that the criminal is given priority over the victim. Raoul Moat deserved everything that happened to him. As you said, the only victims are those he shot. We all have things happen in our lives, and you are the only who can chose how it affects you and your life. I really have no sympathy for him, or his family who are now coming out of the woodwork.


So true I have friends who are prison officers.. And from what they say.. I do not believe prison is a punishment to people these days..

. its a free ticket to food a gym tv games fone calls visits and what ever else they want...


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> So true I have friends who are prison officers.. And from what they say.. I do not believe prison is a punishment to people these days..
> 
> . its a free ticket to food a gym tv games fone calls visits and what ever else they want...


Yeah, people don't realise (or dont care) that the police aren't responsible for this, that they have to work to the law, which is dictated by the government (and used by solicitors). Even when it comes to DV - my neighbour beats his wife, but unless she wants out (which she doesn't, she wants him to "get help and change", there's not much they can do - infact he's threatened us if we get involved if we hear him hitting her) - so their hands are often tied.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Are people still talking about this?:confused1:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Are people still talking about this?:confused1:


How can you not talk about this when you see the groups that have been set up on facebook etc?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> Are people still talking about this?:confused1:


obviously :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> Are people still talking about this?:confused1:


People are still putting there thoughts.. some feel sorry for him some dont.. Just deserts and all that..


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> How can you not talk about this when you see the groups that have been set up on facebook etc?


Seriously!? I don't FB. Didn't think it was still a major thing. I thought he's dead so it's was all over

Does anybody know IF theres gonna be a post mortem?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> obviously :thumbup:


That was a bit of a blonde question :laugh:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> Seriously!? I don't FB. Didn't think it was still a major thing. I thought he's dead so it's was all over
> 
> Does anybody know IF theres gonna be a post mortem?


im not sure if their will be as the police saw it happen. I know theirs gonna be an inquest into his death that could take 12 months to complete. ( thats what i heard)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> Seriously!? I don't FB. Didn't think it was still a major thing. I thought he's dead so it's was all over
> 
> Does anybody know IF theres gonna be a post mortem?


Think thye prob know how he died but he will still have one wont he.. while they look for signs as to why he went pear shaped.. and then there will be an inquest into the whole thing.. could take ages..


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Seriously!? I don't FB. Didn't think it was still a major thing. I thought he's dead so it's was all over
> 
> Does anybody know IF theres gonna be a post mortem?


There has been, and it has shown that his wounds are consistent with the gun he had, but his family (well, brother who hadnt seen him for over 7 years) is now asking for an independent one as he doesnt trust the original. There is also a FB group calling him a legend, and saying the police and his ex deserved it all, and that he was the innocent in all this. I don't care if the taser caused his death, as he made his choices, he wouldn't put the gun down when asked, and even if he was tasered, if his finger wasnt on the trigger nothing would have happened. He made his choices, his family need to live with them. The only people to feel sorry for are the ones he shot, and the police who now have their career under scrutiny.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you have to feel for his young daughter.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> you have to feel for his young daughter.


Exactly, she was the one innocent party in this and no matter what he did, he was still her Daddy  She's the one that will have to live with the consequences of that mans selfish actions


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> There is also a FB group calling him a legend, and saying the police and his ex deserved it all.


My god that's a terrible thing to say! Nobody deserves to be shot!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Exactly, she was the one innocent party in this and no matter what he did, he was still her Daddy  She's the one that will have to live with the consequences of that mans selfish actions


Exactly the only ones who got life sentences are the ones who were left behind.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> My god that's a terrible thing to say! Nobody deserves to be shot!


I believe one person said "b***h brought it on herself, drove him to it" - and yes, i dont care if she sha**ed someone in front of him (which she didnt), no-one deserves to be treated like that. And yes, the kids will suffer the most, but at least they have their mum.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

WelshOneEmma said:


> How can you not talk about this when you see the groups that have been set up on facebook etc?


*Personally i see the Facebook groups as a good opportunity for those that actually knew the guy to put their thoughts/feelings across without the media being able to twist their words to suit themselves and what they want the public to know/believe.
Everyone will have their own opinion on this guy but most peoples opinions will be based soley on what they have read in the paper or seen on the news. Like it or not, there are thousands that believe the cops cocked up big time. 
My personal opinion ive never trusted the media and never will so would rather gather my information from a number of sources before i judge.*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Apparently he was in Durham for assaulting a small child not an adult. Lots of links like this about:
Maniac's sinister abuse of little girl | Moat made her stand in street wearing naughty sign | News Of The World

I don't know how true they are but there is an awful lot going round depicting him as a bully by family/friends/neighbours etc too. Hard to think that they are all lying, makes me stand by what I originally said in that he still chose his actions whether mentally ill or not, and many with severe issues still don't make the choices he did.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I wonder if the police will take domestic violence cases more seriously now.


Actually, the constabulary I'm in has it as it's main priority. Every call is taken seriously. Arrests are made if there is injury to one, regardless if they want to press charges or not. We get more training on domestic violence than anything esle.




JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps if we didn't have so many bent coppers in our society today people would trust them.I can remember when people had a high regard for the police force,i wonder what happend.*


That's a sweeping statement, can you support this with some evidence?



JANICE199 said:


> *I doubt that very much.There's no money to gain from it,much better for them catching drivers.*


Police on the front line do what they are TOLD to do, most time is spent on 999 calls and priorities. Very few will stop drivers unless they are doing something that is endangering themselves or others ie not wearing your seat belt... minor to you, but if you crashed, it's us and the other services that have to scrape your brains off the pavement


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I believe one person said "b***h brought it on herself, drove him to it" - and yes, i dont care if she sha**ed someone in front of him (which she didnt), no-one deserves to be treated like that. And yes, the kids will suffer the most, but at least they have their mum.


I think it's shocking people are blaming her. She moived on with her life, he assulted a child for god's sake!!! she had every right to move on from this vile person. She was clearly scared of him and knew what he was capable of...

...who is to say he didn't hit her?? we do ont know what goes on behind closed doors.. therefore do not have the right to judge her


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Tink82 said:



Actually, the constabulary I'm in has it as it's main priority. Every call is taken seriously. Arrests are made if there is injury to one, regardless if they want to press charges or not. We get more training on domestic violence than anything esle.




That's a sweeping statement, can you support this with some evidence?


Police on the front line do what they are TOLD to do, most time is spent on 999 calls and priorities. Very few will stop drivers unless they are doing something that is endangering themselves or others ie not wearing your seat belt... minor to you, but if you crashed, it's us and the other services that have to scrape your brains off the pavement

Click to expand...

If you are asking for my eveidence that their are bent coppers then here are just 2 cases i know to be 100% fact..
1st case...when someone who was handcuffed because he dared to question the polices actions,was then accused of hitting a police woman whilst still in handcuffs,which i might add were behind his back. but he case was never brought to court...too many flaws in the police report.
2nd case...same guy repeatly stopped by the police in his car,was accused of having a stolen car even though the copper had it in writing from the previos owning that they had sold the car to them.The car is then impounded,stolen from police compound,was found damaged and stero stolen. yes i could go on...
Let me just add once again i have not said ALL cops are bent.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

the police are not respected as they were...fact.The subject is raised many times in my local.
In the old days the local Bobby knew all the villains and knew many shopkeepers and public by name.He had his ear to the ground.CSOs don't have the same respect because we know they are not so highly trained and are usually powerless.
Obviously things have changed since the end of the death penalty.And the IRA kicking off with guns in '68...virtually unknown in the fifties.The Panda car was the start of the rot when the copper on foot virtually disappeared.

Police are strangers now,nearly always too busy to comfort and help the public after a burglary or vandalism.

Not the fault of your average Plod maybe,but over the years they have lost respect with the antics and stupidity of the politicians and police heirarchy.
ie.the closing of hundreds of small police stations and village police houses...bigger isn't always better.It alienates the public.

There are still good coppers but not enough of them..many heavy sighs can be heard from letters written by retired cops in any letters section.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

poohdog said:


> the police are not respected as they were...fact.The subject is raised many times in my local.
> In the old days the local Bobby knew all the villains and knew many shopkeepers and public by name.He had his ear to the ground.CSOs don't have the same respect because we know they are not so highly trained and are usually powerless.
> Obviously things have changed since the end of the death penalty.And the IRA kicking off with guns in '68...virtually unknown in the fifties.The Panda car was the start of the rot when the copper on foot virtually disappeared.
> 
> ...


and back in the old days a bobby could clip a naughty kid round the ear hole.. they respected coppers and would stay out of trouble as they feared what would happen if they get caught (usually a hiding from the 'rents)

times have changed, political correctness and copmmon sense have disappeared.. it has filtered down the ranks 'do this, don't do that' like many other professions, hands are tied


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> If you are asking for my eveidence that their are bent coppers then here are just 2 cases i know to be 100% fact..
> 1st case...when someone who was handcuffed because he dared to question the polices actions,was then accused of hitting a police woman whilst still in handcuffs,which i might add were behind his back. but he case was never brought to court...too many flaws in the police report.
> ...


no but the words 'many' are misleading... so you have two eg's (whch are just your word) do the sums and you'll see that is a minority (as with almost all jobs) not mnay as you say


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> no but the words 'many' are misleading... so you have two eg's (whch are just your word) do the sums and you'll see that is a minority (as with almost all jobs) not mnay as you say


*lol, so had i said coppers are bent i would have been wrong,i said too many thats wrong,what would you like me to say? no coppers are bent..Try looking on the net to see how "some" coppers are not all they should be.One bad cop is bad enough surely.*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> and back in the old days a bobby could clip a naughty kid round the ear hole.. they respected coppers and would stay out of trouble as they feared what would happen if they get caught (usually a hiding from the 'rents)
> 
> times have changed, political correctness and copmmon sense have disappeared.. it has filtered down the ranks 'do this, don't do that' like many other professions, hands are tied


Yep my dad had a clip round the ear from the local bobbie, then got took home and had another clip off his dad, for being naughty enough to recieve a clip off the bobbie. :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Actually, the constabulary I'm in has it as it's main priority. Every call is taken seriously. Arrests are made if there is injury to one, regardless if they want to press charges or not. We get more training on domestic violence than anything esle.QUOTE]
> 
> Shame its not the case here  but glad some places are getting better.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol, so had i said coppers are bent i would have been wrong,i said too many thats wrong,what would you like me to say? no coppers are bent..Try looking on the net to see how "some" coppers are not all they should be.One bad cop is bad enough surely.*


How about 'the minority'?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Made me laugh this morning his brother who hasnt seen him for 7 years now thinks that if the police had let him talk to him things would be different his words was seeing a familiar face could have turned things round, does he really think someone in moats state of mind, seeing aface that he hasnt seen for 7 years would make everything ok. . . think not. ££££££££££££ signs what his brothers seeing. Next stop the press.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Made me laugh this morning his brother who hasnt seen him for 7 years now thinks that if the police had let him talk to him things would be different his words was seeing a familiar face could have turned things round, does he really think someone in moats state of mind, seeing aface that he hasnt seen for 7 years would make everything ok. . . think not. ££££££££££££ signs what his brothers seeing. Next stop the press.


Yeah we lol'd at that.. should have sent gazza in...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

bird said:


> Yep my dad had a clip round the ear from the local bobbie, then got took home and had another clip off his dad, for being naughty enough to recieve a clip off the bobbie. :lol:


oh the temptation.... some adults need a good slap


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> How about 'the minority'?


*That "might" be the case in some areas..But dont you wonder why so many people dont trust the police? My posts are not aimed at any police officer in particular but like it or not i dont think people trust them like they use to.Now if i'm right,why wouldn't the police want to rectify this?*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Yeah we lol'd at that.. should have sent gazza in...


Ha ye. The thing is though if the police had allowed that and moat had snapped and shot the brother the police would be wrong for that i do think there are times when we have to just trust them that know what they are doing and leave em to it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Police dont get the respect now and a lot of trust has gone because nowadays they have all the red tape to go through before they can do anything like they could do tears ago and it makes them look incompetant.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *That "might" be the case in some areas..But dont you wonder why so many people dont trust the police? My posts are not aimed at any police officer in particular but like it or not i dont think people trust them like they use to.Now if i'm right,why wouldn't the police want to rectify this?*


Because it is done independently so they can't be accused of cover-up's, the Independent Police Complaints Comission deal with all incidents like this



haeveymolly said:


> Ha ye. The thing is though if the police had allowed that and moat had snapped and shot the brother the police would be wrong for that i do think there are times when we have to just trust them that know what they are doing and leave em to it.


Exactly  If it was in America it would have been handled very differently..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Police dont get the respect now and a lot of trust has gone because nowadays they have all the red tape to go through before they can do anything like they could do tears ago and it makes them look incompetant.


*So the lack of trust in the police couldn't possibly have anything to do with the amount of times they have covered up their own illegal actions? Just an example...the poor INNOCENT guy who got shot and killed on that train...At first police tried denying there was any video footage. This is but one of many police cover ups. Even on peaceful protests you see police acting like thugs these days. What sort of example is that setting? Trust and respect needs to be earned and wearing a uniform/badge does NOT automatically earn you that respect/trust.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Because it is done independently so they can't be accused of cover-up's, the Independent Police Complaints Comission deal with all incidents like this
> 
> *But you haven't answerd my question.IF there is a few bad apples in the force why wouldn't the rest wont rid of them?..Why in your oppion has the respect for our police force gone down? I'm not nit picking its a genuine question.
> *


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> Tink82 said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is done independently so they can't be accused of cover-up's, the Independent Police Complaints Comission deal with all incidents like this
> ...


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Whether or not the brother or uncle would have helped or not is not really the point. The point is that they offered their help and the police in what I consider a fairly high handed way refused their help if what I read/hear is correct, surely they should have sent some support to his brother/uncle too. It cannot be fun having a brother/nephew in a siege type situation, is there no-one that could have been there to support them through the "execution".

A man that was obviously in a bad way thinking that no one loved him would I feel need the support of family. Some families do drift apart, but it is not necessarily that they have fallen out, nor does it mean they don't care.

I agree that Raoul Moat had lost the plot and was having a nervous breakdown, this should have been picked up sooner and he perhaps should have been under the control of mental health rather than left to cause mayhem.
Too many single/separated/divorced men are prowling about nowadays, alone in bedsits and flats, left to their own devices, they crack.
They need strong motherly women to keep them in order or "door mats" to make them feel better about themselves. Unfortunately the women of today (probably quite rightly) are not prepared to do that and these men are "lost".


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Whether or not the brother or uncle would have helped or not is not really the point. The point is that they offered their help and the police in what I consider a fairly high handed way refused their help if what I read/hear is correct, surely they should have sent some support to his brother/uncle too. It cannot be fun having a brother/nephew in a siege type situation, is there no-one that could have been there to support them through the "execution".
> 
> A man that was obviously in a bad way thinking that no one loved him would I feel need the support of family. Some families do drift apart, but it is not necessarily that they have fallen out, nor does it mean they don't care.
> 
> ...


*Thankyou,someone else that can see further than their nose.:thumbup:*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Too many single/separated/divorced men are prowling about nowadays, alone in bedsits and flats, left to their own devices, they crack.
> They need strong motherly women to keep them in order or "door mats" to make them feel better about themselves. Unfortunately the women of today (probably quite rightly) are not prepared to do that and these men are "lost".


Seriously? do you honestly think that?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thankyou,someone else that can see further than their nose.:thumbup:*


passed their nose into a paper and lap up everything they read


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *So the lack of trust in the police couldn't possibly have anything to do with the amount of times they have covered up their own illegal actions? Just an example...the poor INNOCENT guy who got shot and killed on that train...At first police tried denying there was any video footage. This is but one of many police cover ups. Even on peaceful protests you see police acting like thugs these days. What sort of example is that setting? Trust and respect needs to be earned and wearing a uniform/badge does NOT automatically earn you that respect/trust.*


Sorry i missed this post,going to a frow other threads..Now i wonder how the cops justify this...yeah i know, they can't.



Tink82 said:


> passed their nose into a paper and lap up everything they read


*haha why are you only picking up on what i have to say and not some good points others have made...IF i ever need to call on the police,as far as i'm concernd i WANT what is rightfully mine,JUSTICE and FAIR play.
*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha why are you only picking up on what i have to say and not some good points others have made...
> *


nope, I've had made replies to others.. All I asked was for some back-up for your sweeping statments you like to make..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Whether or not the brother or uncle would have helped or not is not really the point. The point is that they offered their help and the police in what I consider a fairly high handed way refused their help if what I read/hear is correct, surely they should have sent some support to his brother/uncle too. It cannot be fun having a brother/nephew in a siege type situation, is there no-one that could have been there to support them through the "execution".
> 
> A man that was obviously in a bad way thinking that no one loved him would I feel need the support of family. Some families do drift apart, but it is not necessarily that they have fallen out, nor does it mean they don't care.
> 
> ...


*Totally agree...great post.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> nope, I've had made replies to others.. All I asked was for some back-up for your sweeping statments you like to make..


*Tink my posts are not sweeping statements, you are showing you have gone on the defencive,and you onder why i question the police? I gave you 2 stories which you chose to say "so you have two eg's (whch are just your word),so what do you want? You have just proved my point that the police will close ranks..*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> Tink82 said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is done independently so they can't be accused of cover-up's, the Independent Police Complaints Comission deal with all incidents like this
> ...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

* tasers used were not approved by the home office.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Still within codes of practise though


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish people would leave the police alone - they did their job well getting this nutter of our streets

Cannot believe people are complaining about the police - they did an amazing job


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

willa said:


> I wish people would leave the police alone - they did their job well getting this nutter of our streets
> 
> Cannot believe people are complaining about the police - they did an amazing job


here here! I think people should wait for the IPCC findings rather than believe the press (who I did show a few pages back are guilty of turning things to their advantage)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

As its been said I think they were damned if they do damned if they don't. Personally I don't think any other outcome was possible, just like with the Cumbria shootings I think that also only had one outcome.

I mean I wouldn't have given him food in the hope he'd have got even more tired and fallen asleep lol! But in the same breath what about human rights, they have to abide by the rules set out to the best of their ability, and I think they did what they felt was right in the circumstances. None of us were there so I don't think we can really say what was and wasn't correct to do...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

willa said:


> I wish people would leave the police alone - they did their job well getting this nutter of our streets
> 
> Cannot believe people are complaining about the police - they did an amazing job


I wish that people would leave the police alone, they have a hard at the best of times. And now there has to be an inquest by the Police Complaint's Body. WHY


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I wish that people would leave the police alone, they have a hard at the best of times. And now there has to be an inquest by the Police Complaint's Body. WHY


sadly it is standard with high profile incidents like this..


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> As its been said I think they were damned if they do damned if they don't. Personally I don't think any other outcome was possible, just like with the Cumbria shootings I think that also only had one outcome.
> 
> I mean I wouldn't have given him food in the hope he'd have got even more tired and fallen asleep lol! But in the same breath what about *human rights*, they have to abide by the rules set out to the best of their ability, and I think they did what they felt was right in the circumstances. None of us were there so I don't think we can really say what was and wasn't correct to do...


As far as I'm concerned he lost all his as soon as he pulled the trigger for the first time.
Also,as for the police,I don't know the ins and outs or the right and wrong of what they done,but I know theres one less madman on the streets.
I know I could never do that for a living.

Whatever you think of the Sun newspaper this article is spot on.
To quote:-

IT'S right that some aspects of the police handling of the Raoul Moat case are being investigated.

But before we get carried away with criticism of the men and women who stand between us and the forces of evil, let's get some things straight. 
It wasn't the police who shot his ex-partner and killed her boyfriend. It was Moat. 
It wasn't the police who blasted one of their comrades in the face with a shotgun. It was Moat. 
It wasn't the police who had a record of cruelty against children, violence, cocaine dealing and firebombing. It was Moat. 
It wasn't police who called him "a killer and a maniac". That was Moat's description of himself. 
The police will have to answer questions such as why they didn't act on warnings from prison authorities that he had threatened to harm his former girlfriend. 
But there was only one person responsible for Moat's death. 
That was Raoul Moat.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * tasers used were not approved by the home office.*


Heard on the radio yesterday that the tasers they used haven't been approved by the Home Office because they are on a trial period with the police atm


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They don't need to be approved


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

So who approved the gun he used ?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr Giz said:


> As far as I'm concerned he lost all his as soon as he pulled the trigger for the first time.
> Also,as for the police,I don't know the ins and outs or the right and wrong of what they done,but I know theres one less madman on the streets.
> I know I could never do that for a living.
> 
> ...


Well said..


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> As far as I'm concerned he lost all his as soon as he pulled the trigger for the first time.
> Also,as for the police,I don't know the ins and outs or the right and wrong of what they done,but I know theres one less madman on the streets.
> I know I could never do that for a living.
> 
> ...


I am with you, but unfortunately the police have to do their best to abide by certain laws and in the eyes of the law people always have human rights, thus they have to treat them in that way 

Like I said I wouldn't have fed him I'd have let him go hungry and hoped he'd get tired/weaker and maybe pass out or fall asleep then plan the next move but with the 'human rights' thing I doubt they would have been allowed to. They probably had no choice but to feed him if he asked for it or something.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree that police had little input into what Raoul Moat did in his spree.

However how "responsible" anyone is when their mental state in tatters, is open to question.

We can all blame "Madmen" - however some of them are exactly that and have no insight nor control over where their madness sends them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> They don't need to be approved


*I only found this out this morning.
I think some have missed my point on this thread,i have said it before and i'm saying it again,i do not agree that he took a life or used a shotgun.If anyone can show me where i've done this then please point me to the post.
I DID however say i can understand why he did what he did..Two totaly different things.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I only found this out this morning.
> I think some have missed my point on this thread,i have said it before and i'm saying it again,i do not agree that he took a life or used a shotgun.If anyone can show me where i've done this then please point me to the post.
> I DID however say i can understand why he did what he did..Two totaly different things.*




Because he was pushed beyond his own personal limit?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> I mean I wouldn't have given him food in the hope he'd have got even more tired and fallen asleep lol! But in the same breath what about human rights, they have to abide by the rules set out to the best of their ability, and I think they did what they felt was right in the circumstances. None of us were there so I don't think we can really say what was and wasn't correct to do...


Nothing to do with human rights..the negotiator has to encourage a dialogue with the offender...especially in a hostage situation.In this case a man with a gun to his OWN head.
No point in antagonising the person, that would be stupid.A quiet reasoning chat with food and water supplied is the best way of moving forward to promote a relationship of sorts. A calm two way negotiation has defused many a dangerous situation.The worst thing that can happen is when the offender refuses to talk...then anything can happen.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Nothing to do with human rights..the negotiator has to encourage a dialogue with the offender...especially in a hostage situation.In this case a man with a gun to his OWN head.
> No point in antagonising the person, that would be stupid.A quiet reasoning chat with food and water supplied is the best way of moving forward to promote a relationship of sorts. A calm two way negotiation has defused many a dangerous situation.The worst thing that can happen is when the offender refuses to talk...then anything can happen.


But we don't know the *exact* situation so you can't say your suggestion would work when many people think the outcome that happened was not a good one.

I'm just saying what I would do and there is a lot more to what I would do instead of just not giving food etc but my approach probably wouldn't have been the same, but at the end of the day the police have to try and do the calm approach and I actually think the approach they used was a must else there would have been a public outcry, but I don't think it was a way which would save his life as I don't think anything could. I don't know if he asked for food, if he was tired, awake, a bit sleepy, I don't know and nor does anyone else know the ins and outs that I am aware of which is why I don't think we can properly dispute the actions taken by those involved


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I'm not disputing anything...just saying how a negotiator works.This guy does the talking, any other action taken is down to the officer in charge..not him.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

poohdog said:


> I'm not disputing anything...just saying how a negotiator works.This guy does the talking, any other action taken is down to the officer in charge..not him.


I have to agree with you, thats if ime understanding you right the police are always the ones to take the flack in situations like this but as a matter of fact the police make very little( in dangerous situations) decisions they are been spoken to all the time and told which way to go next as in firing a shot the right time to move in and arrest etc.


----------

